
The trajectory of a software engineer… and where it all goes wrong - joeyespo
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/01/26/the-trajectory-of-a-software-engineer-and-where-it-all-goes-wrong/
======
rachelbythebay
Attributing that much mojo to people who create new languages seems broken to
me. I'd rather see the people who know better than to write yet another
programming language and instead produce useful things with the glut of things
we already have.

